

Show HN: Game Artist Hunt – 10 hand-picked freelance game artists every week - herinkc
http://gameartisthunt.com/

======
tandavas
Creator of Game Artist Hunt here! Game Artist Hunt presents you a list of 10
hand-picked freelance game artists per week. Each list will stay on our site
for 4 weeks.

We have been developing mobile games for ~2 years. As game developers, we have
to get the arts done in the most convenient way for us. This would depend on
the tools the artist use and if we are capable of using the same software to
modify or not, especially animations.

So we bring you a list of freelance game artists along with the tools they use
and the minimum hourly rate up-front.

The game artists freelance will be contacted by the client directly. No
middlemen, no service fee.

Moreover, it’s also free for everyone!

We’d love to hear what you think, features you wish it was there, suggestions,
anything!

~~~
edwinespinosa09
how do you guys decide which "freelance game artists" to feature?

I like that the featured developers have links to dribble etc. but is there
like a showcase are where they can talk about projects they have been a part
of?

~~~
tandavas
We are currently using many different criteria to pick which freelance game
artists to be featured. This include having identity online, high views/votes
on their designs on Dribbble or Behance, how many design works they have done
in the past, etc. The criteria we focuses on right now might not be perfect,
but we will try to improve how we pick artists as we iterate.

We plan to add features where artists can provide more information, like the
showcase you mentioned. We will definitely put more information about the
artists as we improve the UI.

Thank you for your feedback!

------
futhey
Really awesome site design!

~~~
tandavas
Thank you! Glad you like it :)

